# Cheap AC motor - Hepu Power on Made in China



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

I came across this on a google search. I was trying to find out if AC forklift motors actually exist. Sounds like a good deal but it depends if there are any guarantees on product quality or if it actually arrives given the COVID19 situation. Also if the specifications and price are correct and shipping cost. Has anyone else used MadeInChina to source things. I’ve only ever used Alibaba. Would have to check if there is a similar guarantee like Alibaba’s trade assurance.


----------



## vrsi367 (Jul 26, 2021)

I'd also like to know a reliable way to buy Hepu Power motors at low prices.


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

I haven't looked into these motors any further. I have since purchased Damien's EVBMW Prius gen3 dual motor conversion kit and a transaxle from one of these and decided to go with this design instead. Unfortunately what is advertised on made in China or Alibaba isn't always correct so you would have to contact them. I would make sure that you pay via PayPal or a credit card with protections against faulty or wrongly described items or items that don't arrive. Also be aware of any timeframes that apply to buyer protections if suppliers ask for an extension. Sometimes better to insist on a refund and purchase same product again, and tell them that this is due to a financing requirement if they don't want to do this, and get clear timeframes and specifications in writing in any case. At the time I couldn't find any trade assurance policy with Made in China that Alibaba advertised, and have read that PayPal buyer protections and credit card charge backs are more reliable than Alibaba trade assurance anyway.


----------



## vrsi367 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks @JeffAU for all the info. It's very much appreciated.


----------

